# andy2k4 - Installations- und Supportthread

## andy2k4

Ich bin neu im bereich Linux und schon tierisch enttäuscht.

Ich habe schon alles Mögliche ausprobiert. 

Mir wurde jetzt Gentoo empfohlen, da währe eine super Anleitung dabei. 

Ich habs jetzt 3 mal versucht und lande immer bei dem Ergebnis, 

dass ich neu starte und dann den Lilo- Bootmanager sehe, der den kernel lädt und dann ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt und absolut Nichtsmehr tut. 

Was soll das ??? Gehört das so? Soll das Gentoo sein??? linux ist Einsteiger feindlich aber absolut. 

Ich dachte Window$ sei der größte S_hei_ aber da irre ich mich wohl kann mir einer helfen und mir beweisen das linux doch machbar ist??? ich habs versucht mit der cd kernel 2.4.24 habe ne 6 GB platte einen Athlon XP1700+ 512 MB ne ATI Rage Pro 2 Realtake Netzwerkkarten von denen eine momentan in meinem netz am Router hängt und daher stetig Internet hat ich weis nicht was wollt ihr noch wissen.

 :Embarassed: 

Edit: Threadtitel von "Hilfe ich kriege das net hin und bekomme echt frust" umbenannt. Klingt einfach was freundlicher  :Smile:  --ian!

----------

## Lenz

 *Gentoo.de wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux ist eine portbasierte Distribution für den erfahrenen Linux User. Sie eignet sich hervorragend für alle Personen, die maximale Kontrolle über ihr System erhalten wollen. Man kann mit Gentoo alles machen - vom Server bis zum Desktop-System, vom Cluster bis zur einfachen Boot-CD.
> 
> Gentoo-Linux ist nur bedingt eine Distribution für Linux-Einsteiger, es sei denn, Sie sind dazu bereit viele Dokumentationen zu lesen -- auch Englische. Es gibt keine grafischen Konfigurationshilfen, fast alles muss von Hand konfiguriert werden. Sollten Sie bisher nur über KDE, Gnome oder irgend einer anderen grafischen Oberfäche mit Linux in Berührung gekommen sein, dann ist Gentoo sicherlich nicht gleich die richtige Distribution für Sie. Wenn Sie mehr Geschwindigkeit wollen, dann kann es ratsamer sein Ihrem Rechner ein Speicherupgrade zu gönnen oder eine schnellere CPU anzuschaffen.Sie müssen kein Linux-Profi sein, aber der Status eines fortgeschrittenen Anwenders ist hilfreich - sonst könnte Ihr Ausflug ins Gentoo-Land recht bald einen herben Rückschlag erleiden.

 

Wenn du ein Linux Neuling bist, wieso muss es dann gleich Gentoo sein? Lass die Sache doch mal ruhig angehen und schau dir Mandrake oder SuSE an.

Für dein Unwissen kann hier doch niemand was, daher verstehe ich deine Pampigkeit nicht! Gentoo ist halt keine Einsteigerdistribution, und nur weil die Anleitung gut ist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie jeder versteht. Gerade wenn du selber sagst, dass du Linux Neuling bist [ja, Linux Neuling, nicht Gentoo Neuling], dann verstehe ich echt nicht warum du dich selber kasteist und mit Gentoo anfängst. Wie oben im Zitat gesagt, hat somit halt der "Ausflug ins Gentoo-Land [...] einen herben Rückschlag" erlitten. Doch dafür kann Linux absolut nichts, das sollte klar sein.

----------

## Carlo

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Mir wurde jetzt Gentoo empfohlen, da währe eine super Anleitung dabei.

 

Dann weißt Du jetzt wenigstens, von wem du keine Empfehlungen mehr annimmst.  :Wink: 

Carlo

----------

## hotkey

Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die noch viel lernen müssen. Gerade im Bereich Linux ändert sich so vieles und vor allem so schnell, das man nie auslernt. Was mich besonders begeistert ist die Tatsache das nicht so viel Müll programmiert wird von dem man denkt "Hey das könnte der User gebrauchen oder wir verkaufen es ihm einfach". In meinen Augen programmieren hier noch User für User  :Smile:  Wenn man sich erst mal ausgiebig damit beschäftigt hat und ein paar Erfahrungen gesammelt hat gibt es nichts besseres als Gentoo und die Installations Anleitung ist eigentlich recht ausführlich.

----------

## Jose Hernandez

Also ich hab mit RedHat angefangen, und bin nachdem ich Gentoo bei einem Kollegen gesehen hab gewechselt. Ist schon manchmal ein bischen hart, aber da muß man sich eben durchbeißen. Das beste da dran ist man weiß nacher wo was sitzt und klickt nicht verzweifelt in der gegend rum, bis einem nur noch die Neuinstallation bleibt...

----------

## danone

Also ich habe mit Gentoo Stage1 Begonnen..no probs und bin jetzt am Kernel Hacking:-)

----------

## andy2k4

Hat vieleicht jemand  nen tip was schiefgegangen sein kann   :Question: 

----------

## beejay

"Ey der Bildchirm is nur schwarz" - Welches Kernel, Bootsplash oder kein Bootsplash, ist der Rechner dann tot oder ist nur das Bild weg?

----------

## Jose Hernandez

also wenn du nicht den passenden Chipsatz ausgewählt hast passiert meistens schon mal gar nix! Vieleicht hat sich da ein Fehler eingeschlichen , passiert schneller als man denkt  :Wink: 

----------

## cng

hallo andy2k4

als erstes mal.. gentoo ist wirklich das beste das ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. ok, es ist nicht einfach, 

man braucht einen gewissen lernaufwand, bis man weiss, wo und wie es funktioniert. aber es lohnt sich wirklich sehr.

versuche es nochmals und mit der hilfe von den usern in diesem wunderbaren forum wirst auch du es schaffen.

versuche die installation mit einer knoppix-cd, damit du probleme und fehler mit copy - paste hier im forum posten kannst. 

achte darauf, dass du das stage für dein system verwendest und, wenn lilo nicht geht, versuchs einfach mal mit grub   :Laughing: 

du kannst uns natürlich auch mal deine lilo.conf posten, vieleicht hat sich ja da ein fehler eingeschlichen..

gruss

michael

----------

## Inte

Erstmal willkommen im Forum. Ich versuche mal so sachlich wie möglich zu bleiben.

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Ich habs jetzt 3 mal versucht und lande immer bei dem Ergebnis, 
> 
> dass ich neu starte und dann den Lilo- Bootmanager sehe, der den kernel lädt und dann ein schwarzes Bild anzeigt und absolut Nichtsmehr tut.

 

Sicher das der Rechner nichts mehr macht? Es kann sein, daß der Rechner trotzdem hochfährt und Du nur nichts siehst, weil Du im Kernel eine falsche Grafikkarte ausgewählt hast.

Geh Schritt für Schritt alle Kerneloptionen durch, überleg gründlich ob Du die Option benötigst und wenn ja, warum. Bei offenen Fragen benutz http://www.google.de und die Suchfunktion des Forums. Wenn Du dann immer noch nicht weiter weißt, dann stelle hier (in Deinem Thread) die Fragen.

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> ich habs versucht mit der cd kernel 2.4.24 habe ne 6 GB platte einen Athlon XP1700+ 512 MB ne ATI Rage Pro 2 Realtake Netzwerkkarten von denen eine momentan in meinem netz am Router hängt und daher stetig Internet hat

 

Die Hardware sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> ich weis nicht was wollt ihr noch wissen.

 

Alles! Die Kernelversion die Du installiert hast (gentoo-sources, gentoo-dev-sources, 2.4 oder 2.6), die letzten Zeilen eventueller Fehlermeldungen, wilde Pieptöne etc.

Werf nochmal einen sorgfältigen Blick in die Gentoo Installationsanleitung und geh Schritt für Schritt alles durch. Wenn Du hängst, dann geb präzise das Kapitel an wo Du nicht weiter kommst.

Geh den direkten Weg! Benutz keine Alternativen/Optionen. Versuch einfach nur ein Basissystem zu bauen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## Carlo

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die Hardware sollte keine Probleme bereiten.

 

Ich vermute ja, daß die 6 GB Platte ein Tipfehler ist, aber sollte so ein Museumsstück tatsächlich im Rechner stecken, ist das, vor allem ohne Grundwissen, schon nicht ohne.

Carlo

----------

## andy2k4

ne ist kein tipfehler da ich hier ein paar organisatorische probleme habe blieb nur diese platte übrig ich setzte 2x 80GB ein raid 1 und eine 20GB system in meinem normalen win xp system der gentoo pc soll router und download kiste werden mit diversen anderen funktionen aber erstmal will ich damit linux kennenlernen da ich eventuel windoof den rückern kehren will oder nurnoch damit (spielen will) also ne andere platte habe ich nicht gefunden wie den alten schinken aber immerhin es ist eine quantum fireball

----------

## Inte

Nur ein kleiner Tipp am Rande. Wirf einen Blick auf Carlo 's Beitrag zum Thema "[OT] forum - tja, was soll man dazu noch sagen zur zeit...."

Falls Du dazu etwas zu sagen hast, dann antworte bitte nicht hier, sondern in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=148666

Danke schön, Inte.

----------

## ruth

hi,

inte, inte - soll das wieder ein meckerthread werden??? *lach*

weils mir gerade auffällt:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164363

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich dachte Window$ sei der größte S_hei_ aber da irre ich mich wohl
> 
> 

 

impliziert also, dass linux 'der grösste scheiss' wäre...  ???   :Shocked: 

-->> geh spielen...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164219

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hat es denn die Linux-User nie gestört, dass sämtliche Webseiten so mickrig aussehen?
> 
> Wenn ich das Problem nicht wegbekomme, dann ist dies ein Grund, doch wieder auf Windows umzusteigen!!!
> ...

 

heise troll ???  :Wink: 

-->> geh winXP benutzen...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=164172

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist eines der Probleme von LINUX! 
> 
> Das ist schon irgendwie unprofessionell. 
> ...

 

naja, keine ahnug von compilern, C / C++ usw. aber motzen...

an linux war schon immer die vielfalt das tolle...

man _kann_,  muss aber nichts benutzen...

-->> geh windows nutzen

FAZIT:

dreist, dreist wie manche leute schreiben + ja, drohen...

( aka: helft mir oder ich installier wieder windows... )

naja, was solls...

bitte diesen thread nicht auf diese weise weiterführen...

das soll definitv _KEIN_ weiterer motz thread werden,

sind nur meine jetztigen gedanken... es sei mir verziehen...  :Wink: 

back to topic, bitte  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## amne

So, jetzt reichts dann wirklich mit dem Gemeckere von allen Seiten, bitte zurück zum Topic.

----------

## andy2k4

Sorry wenn das alles etwas fies klingt meiner seits aber wenn man bedenkt wieviele Nächte ich mir schon mit Linux um die ohren gehauen habe ohne wirklich zu wissen wie ich mein ziel erreichen soll dann ist das schon deprimierend und ich versuche das meckern jetzt einzustellen mein 5ter versuch leuft gerade der 4te wurde frühzeitig dank der deutschen elektrizitäts werke eingestellt (stromausfall) ps rechtschreib fehler da es hier mittels link schon angesprochen wurde ich bin Legasteniker (freut euch ich bin auch alt geworden und stellt euch vor es gibt leute die nichtmal lesen können unter uns deutschen)

----------

## ruth

hi,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich bin Legasteniker
> 
> 

 

mein bruder auch... das ist schon ok...  :Wink: 

so,

schau doch mal auf:

http://www.selflinux.org/portal/

oder

http://www.tldp.org

diese seiten dürften den einstieg sehr erleichtern...  :Wink: 

schönen abend noch...

gruss

rootshell

----------

## zielscheibe

@andy2k4

Warum muss es denn unbedingt Gentoo sein, gerade bei der ersten Installation? Ich denke da vor allem an Deine Hardware, die wahrscheinlich noch nie von dir unter Linux eingerichtet worden ist.

Ich würde dir echt empfehlen z.B. Fedora zu installieren (Standartinstallation), dann kannst du dich auf die Routerkonfiguration stürzen und lernst dabei auch noch ein paar Basics.

Wenn die Kiste dann irgenwann das tut was du willst spricht ja nichts dagegen, das System  nach deinen Maßgaben unter Gentoo aufzubauen.

Ich persönlich fand es sehr entspannend im chroot das Gentoo zu bauen und bei auftretenden Fehlern im Internet nach Lösungen zu suchen. Man hat immer ein Linux von dem man fast jede Mißkonfiguration beheben kann.

----------

## cng

naja... das termometer zeigte hier 28 grad an. es war wirklich schön heiss. 

nun wird es kühler und freundlicher...   :Laughing: 

@andy2k4

vergiss nicht. die installation 1zu1 durchachern und wenn ein problem auftaucht hier posten. 

hast du schon mal mit ner knoppix gebootet?

----------

## andy2k4

also ich habs bis zum punkt emerge genkernel 1zu1 gemacht und jetzt kommt der fehler:

Make: *** [unix-def.mk] Error 1

!!! Error: media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 41, Exitcode 2

!!! (no Errormassage)

was kann ich da machen ???

----------

## ian!

Kannst du bitte einmal deine CFLAGS posten?

"emerge --info" ausführen und nach der CFLAG-Zeile suchen.

----------

## andy2k4

CFlags ="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -o2" hier bittesehr

----------

## andy2k4

hm hilfe ???

----------

## ian!

Ich kann es gerade nicht nachvollziehen, da es nicht "den einen Lösungsweg" hierzu gibt. Siehe auch: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145552

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=141159

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=75111

Vielleicht einfach mal einen Versuch wagen:

CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -pipe" emerge freetype

Bei mir baut das allerdings mit ganz anderen CFLAGS durch. Also nur ein Schuss ins Blaue.

----------

## andy2k4

also nochmal der anleitung nach und da nix endern ??? einfach lassen wie das system es macht ??? hm in der anleitung sieht das etwas anders aus naja

----------

## ian!

Nein. Einfach mal:

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=i686 -pipe" emerge freetype
```

auführen und sehen, ob freetype dann durchcompiliert.

----------

## andy2k4

mus eh neu anfangen da ich den rechner ausgeschalet habe oder kann man nach nem neustart einfach da weiter machen wo man war ???

----------

## Derklopfer2k

Prinzipiell ja.

Du musst im Handbuch nur die Kapitel wiederholen, bei denen Du etwas ändern musst, z.B. Netzwerkeinstellungen, mindestens jedoch ab Kapitel  4.i. Erstellen der Dateisysteme - Code Listing 39: Aktivieren der Swap Partition; also mounten aller erforderlichen Partitionen, Swap aktivieren und chroot auf das neue System. Sachen, wie z.B. Platte neu Partitionieren kannst Du überspringen, vorrausgesetzt, Du willst dort nicht etwas ändern.

Allerdings funktioniert das nur, wenn sich keine gravierenden Fehler eingeschlichen haben. Da bei Dir ja offensichtlich etwas nicht klappt, wäre es vielleicht empfehlenswerter, wirklich noch einmal bei 0 anzufangen.

Was deine Fehler angeht, den Fehler mit freetype-2.1.5-r1 kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, aber der schwarze Bildschirm kommt mit bekannt vor. Denn Effekt hatte ich mit meiner alten Matrox G200. Entweder kam nur ein ein schwarzer Bildschirm oder irgendein wildes Linien-wirrwarr. Ein rekonfigurieren des Kernels hat da wenig gebracht, erst der verzicht auch den Bootsplash und Framebuffer hat geholfen. Da die Karte allerdings auch mit anderen Distributionen deartige Probleme verursacht, habe ich das alles nicht weiter verfolgt und mir eine alte TNT2 besorgt. Mit der läuft das soweit. Deine Karte kenne ich nicht weiter, aber so wie es sich anhört, solltest Du auch ersteinmal auf diese Feature verzichten (genkernel --menuconfig --no-bootsplash all) und später, wenn Dein System läuft, versuchen, den Kernel auf Deine Karte anzupassen (mit zwei Kernel: einer als Backup, der zum. immer bootet und ein zweiter Kernel zum experimentieren bzw seine persönlichen optimalen Einstellungen auszustesten).

----------

## cng

@andy2k4

ich hatte auch sehr grosse probleme mit der installation von gentoo. das forum kam irgendwie auch nicht weiter, 

denn mit der live-cd und mit knoppix hatte ich internet, mit gentoo wurde die karte nicht geladen. 

ich versuchte die installation mit der universal-stage1, konfigurierte den kernel selber (ist gar nicht so schwer) und ersetzte die netzwerkkarte.

<trost> ich hate nicht nur nächte, sondern wochen gebraucht und wurde mit gentoo schlussendlich belohnt. gentoo ist sexy (hat mal einer geschrieben). und das stimmt  :Exclamation: 

ich will dir damit sagen, versuch mal den kernel selber zu bauen! ich weiss nicht, ob vieleicht sogar die universal-stage? etwas bringen würde..

----------

## noleti

stage3 reicht doch auch aus - das sollte doch nichts mit deinem Problem zu tun haben... bau dir den Kernel eventuell selbst wenns mit dem default nciht klappt.

Noch was: mach doch mal irgendwelche Checks mit deiner 6GB-Festplatte, vielleicht ist diese auch an einigen Stellen defekt

----------

## andy2k4

Die Platte ist einwandfrei und mein von null beginnt jetzt *erwarungsvoll guck*

----------

## andy2k4

Juhu SCHEIßE ist das GEIL ich sehe hier diesen Abgew.i.ten login screen und auser das er motzt das ein treiber nicht gefunden wurde geht alles wahn sinn ich glaube zwar nicht das ich irgendwas anders gemacht habe auser das ich mit mv den ordner mit dem kernel umbenannt habe von linux-2.4.24 zu linux dann konnte ich genkernel all aufrufen und soweit war ich noch nie scheiße da ist doch licht am ende des tunnels

----------

## noleti

ein 

```
ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.4.24 /usr/src/linux
```

 hätte auch gereicht... viel glück bei der weiteren installation

----------

## andy2k4

Gut mag sein der befehl ist mir aber nicht bekannt gewesen da ich sehr viel mit Dos zutun hatte hab ichs einfach mal mit umbenennen probiert

ich habe aber noch eine Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren meines systems :

...can´t Load module 8139cp

missing kernel or user module driver 8139cp

und das kommt etwa 7-10 mal alles andere wird fehlerfrei ausgeführt ! und ich kann mich sogar anmelden (freu)

----------

## andy2k4

Achso jetzt hätte ich es fast vergessen ich wollte mir am montag eventuel ein buch kaufen habt ihr da eine empfehlung für absolute linux anfänger ??? das vielleicht sogar an gentoo anlehnt ???? wenn ja name und eventuel aus isbn nummer währen hilfreich

----------

## spitzwegerich

Das Linux-Buch von Michael Kofler ist bestimmt nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Es lehnt nicht an Gentoo an (sowas wirst du auch nicht finden, behaupte ich), aber es steht viel allgemein gültiges drin. Geh einfach in den nächsten größeren Buchladen, das Buch ist normalerweise vorrätig, und lies ein wenig rein. Dann siehst du schon ob es das Richtige für dich ist.

----------

## Carlo

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Gut mag sein der befehl ist mir aber nicht bekannt gewesen da ich sehr viel mit Dos zutun hatte hab ichs einfach mal mit umbenennen probiert

 

Vergiß DOS! Die verschiedenen Shells, die unter Linux zur Verfügung stehen, sind ungleich mächtiger.

 :Arrow:  man bash

 :Arrow:  Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Achso jetzt hätte ich es fast vergessen ich wollte mir am montag eventuel ein buch kaufen habt ihr da eine empfehlung für absolute linux anfänger ??? das vielleicht sogar an gentoo anlehnt ????

 

Unix-Grundlagen sind nicht distributionsspezifisch. Das meistgenannte deutschsprachige Einsteigerbuch ist wohl der Kofler. Was die Gentoo Spezifika angeht, bist Du bestens mit der Online Dokumentation bedient.

Carlo

----------

## andy2k4

das büchel kostet satte 60 bissel happig finde ich für ein buch

----------

## Lenz

Wissen hat halt seinen Preis. Das Buch ist auch wirklich sehr gut geschrieben und man lernt ziemlich viel. Ich habe, als ich mit Linux angefing, die 6. Auflage beinahe komplett gelesen.  Bei eBay hab ich die neu für 27 EUR inkl. Versand ergattern können. Schau doch da mal vorbei, wenn dir das Buch neu zu teuer ist. Von der 6. Auflage hab es auch eine preiswertere Paperbackauflage.

-- Lenz

P.S.: Das ist übrigens kein "Büchel", wie du es nennst, sondern ca. 1400 Seiten stark.

----------

## andy2k4

@carlo

      Was die Gentoo Spezifika angeht, bist Du bestens mit der Online    

      Dokumentation bedient.

Die es aber leider nicht auf deutsch gibt oder hab ich da was übersehem ???

----------

## boris64

also, ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr hier so immer "mit euren büchern" habt,

aber ich habe noch nie ein buch über linux gelesen.

was ich damit sagen will ist, dass man sich das geld auch 

gut sparen kann. wer was über linux lernen will, schaut mal halt auf

einschlägige internetseiten und inhaliert so notwendiges wissen.

wenn ich es mir so recht überlege, war mein letztes buch "nathan der weise" 

aka "der nathan" (so pflegte unser lk-lehrer den schund zu nennen).

das hat verdammt gut gebrannt. ;P

----------

## boris64

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Die es aber leider nicht auf deutsch gibt oder hab ich da was übersehem ???

 

http://gentoo.de/doc/de/index.xml

----------

## andy2k4

haste gute seiten wo man was aufschnappen kann auf deutsch ??? poste mal die links ps bin absoluter noob

----------

## Lenz

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> also, ich weiss ja nicht, was ihr hier so immer "mit euren büchern" habt, aber ich habe noch nie ein buch über linux gelesen.

 

Libri sunt amici.

----------

## Carlo

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Die es aber leider nicht auf deutsch gibt oder hab ich da was übersehem ???

 

Wärest Du wenigstens dem Link gefolgt, hättest Du gesehen, daß er Dich auf den deutschsprachigen Teil führt. Ist es so schwer mal was selber zu tun, anstatt  immer im Vorwege zu jammern!? Der Preis für das Buch ist übrigens durchaus angemessen und nicht unüblich. Fachbücher kosten nun mal mehr als Groschenromane. 60 sind noch nicht mal viel. Abgesehen davon: Tu Dir den Gefallen und lerne Englisch, dann tust Du Dich nicht nur mit Linux leichter - und stell bitte die Fäkalsprache ab! Danke.

Carlo

----------

## Lenz

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Wärest Du wenigstens dem Link gefolgt, hättest Du gesehen, daß er Dich auf den deutschsprachigen Teil führt. Ist es so schwer mal was selber zu tun, anstatt  immer im Vorwege zu jammern!? Der Preis für das Buch ist übrigens durchaus angemessen und nicht unüblich. Fachbücher kosten nun mal mehr als Groschenromane. 60 sind noch nicht mal viel. Abgesehen davon: Tu Dir den Gefallen und lerne Englisch, dann tust Du Dich nicht nur mit Linux leichter - und stell bitte die Fäkalsprache ab! Danke.
> 
> Carlo

 

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.  :Wink: 

Im übrigen wäre genau jetzt ein guter Zeitpunkt, die 6. Auflage des Koflers bei eBay zu ersteigern, da vor kurzem die neue 7. Auflage erschienen ist und nun viele die 6. Auflage loswerden wollen.

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Libri sunt amici.

 

seit wann sind bücher freunde  :Wink: 

besser finde ich da den leitspruch:

multae sunt causae bibendi

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Tu Dir den Gefallen und lerne Englisch, dann tust Du Dich nicht nur mit Linux leichter

 

Nicht nur um Linux zu benutzen, sondern auch um sich in der Compuerwelt durchzusetzen. Heute, wer Englsich kann, kann überall hin. Also hör auf wegen Doku auf Englisch auf, es ist unglaublich, wie viele Leute im Forum (und in anderen) immer jammern, weil sie etwas auf Englisch finden und dabei wollen sie C++ Experte werden und wenn sie die erste Doku auf Englisch lesen, dann posten sie immer so Sache wie "Bitte, wer kennt diese Einleitung auf Deutsch", oder "Wer kenn eine gute Seite..., aber nur Deutsch". Diese Threads machen mich krank und ich meistens schließe sie  sofort (in einem Programmier Forum, wo ich modi bin  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## noleti

hach DOS, das waren noch Zeiten. Mein Betriebssystem-Professor hat es gerade als besseres BIOS bezeichnet...

----------

## spitzwegerich

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> das hat verdammt gut gebrannt. ;P

 

"Verbrennt Mich!"

-Oskar Maria Graf, 12.5.1933

----------

## andy2k4

Also ich habe seinen link erst gesehen als ich meinen post gerade submittet habe also danke für die lieblichen nachrichten und was habt ihr gegen dos ich finde es auch heute noch gut wenn nichts mehr geht boot disk rein ntfs reader drauf und daten retten  :Surprised: )

----------

## andy2k4

ich habe aber noch eine Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren meines systems : 

...can´t Load module 8139cp 

missing kernel or user module driver 8139cp

hm und auserdem scheint er nimmer hochzufahren weil nach einem kurzen stromausfall das filesystem ext3 auf dev hda3 am arsch ist na toll

Halt nach dem 3 ten reboot hat ers repariert

----------

## ian!

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> hm und auserdem scheint er nimmer hochzufahren weil nach einem kurzen stromausfall das filesystem ext3 auf dev hda3 am arsch ist na toll

 

Das kann man auch anders ausdrücken. Wir sind hier nicht auf der Bahnhofstoilette. Danke!

----------

## andy2k4

Fehlermeldung beim hochfahren meines systems : 

...can´t Load module 8139cp 

missing kernel or user module driver 8139cp

----------

## Lenz

Du hast wohl vergessen die Netzwerkkartentreiber (für den 8139cp Chipsatz) in den Kernel zu backen, probierst aber beim Systemstart selbigen als Modul zu laden. Daher die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## Carlo

silencio

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> Also ich habe seinen link erst gesehen als ich meinen post gerade submittet habe also danke für die lieblichen nachrichten und was habt ihr gegen dos ich finde es auch heute noch gut wenn nichts mehr geht boot disk rein ntfs reader drauf und daten retten )

 

Das ist wie ein Vergleich zwischen einem Papierflugzeug und einem richtigen Boeing Flugzeug. DOS ist ein schlechter Witz und eine schlimme Kopie einer UNIX Shell. Ich hab auch lange Zeit mit DOS gearbeitet, als ich 14 war, und das war echt ne Katastrophe, kein Multitasking, keine ncurses, keine TAB-Completition, keine Hyperlinks, du musstes dir immer den ganauen Pfad merken, max. 8 Buchstaben, keine Rechte, keine Benutzer, keine Groups, kein netzwerk, o nein, wenn ich mich daran erinnere, fange ich an zu weinen  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ian!

Sagt mal, was ist denn hier los?

Bitte On-Topic bleiben! Wen dieser Thread hier stört, der ignoriere ihn bitte und poste nicht unsinniges Zeug.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Sagt mal, was ist denn hier los?
> 
> Bitte On-Topic bleiben! Wen dieser Thread hier stört, der ignoriere ihn bitte und poste nicht unsinniges Zeug.

 

war das an mich gerichtet?

----------

## ian!

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> war das an mich gerichtet?

 

An dich war das "OnTopic" gerichtet. Das "unsinnige Zeug" u.a. an Carlo.

Wer diesen Thread nicht mag (ich kann es keinem verübeln), der bleibe diesem halt einfach fern und gut ist.

----------

## andy2k4

kann ich den treiber nachträglich da rein packen ??? wenn ja wie ???

----------

## noleti

einfach neu konfigurieren und neu kompilieren

also:

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

```

Da dann unter device driver/ethernet devices die karte suchen und als modul aktivieren. Dann ein

```
make dep && make modules bzImage modules_install

modules-update
```

und er macht den ganzen kerne neu. Dann den Kernel dann noch an die richtige Stelle kopieren

```
cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/
```

und neu starten

----------

## ian!

Und vor dem Kopiervorgang nicht vergessen /boot auch zu mounten.

Z.B. mit mount /dev/hda1 /boot und danach (nach dem cp) wieder unmounten mit umount /boot.

----------

## andy2k4

make menueconfig funzt leider nicht

make: *** No rule to make target  ´Menueconfig`. Stop.

das ist die fehlermeldung

p.s. wie kann ich da eine deutsche Tastatu einfügen das tasten gesuche ist anstrengend ich weis lern english  :Surprised: / naja aber bei der tastatur muss ich das echt nicht oder ???

----------

## Inte

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> make menueconfig funzt leider nicht

 Das kann auch nicht funktionieren! Der Befehl heißt make menuconfig

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## cng

bitte, bitte lies die doku!!!

schweizer layout

 *Quote:*   

> # loadkeys de_CH-latin1

 

vorgang um den kernel zu bearbeiten..

```
# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

# exit

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

# reboot
```

----------

## andy2k4

mount   /dev/hda3   /mnt/gentoo

mount: mount point   /mnt/gentoo does not exist

und das e war ein versehen auch ohne das e in 

make menuconfig kommt

make: *** No rule to make target `menuconfig`. Stop.

und welche doku erklärt mir das wenn ich etwas derartiges suche finde ich nichts und auf english weis ich nicht genau was ich da suchen soll und an alle lern englisch komiker ich hatte in meinem leben 1 jahr englisch und wüsste nicht wie ich das so einfach ohne hilfe lernen soll

----------

## ralph

Du musst das Verzeichnis schon vorher anlegen, so wie es in der Anleitung ja auch beschrieben steht.

mkdir /mnt/gentoo

Und make menuconfig funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn du dich nicht, wie oben doch schon beschrieben, im Verzeichnis /usr/src/linux befindest und linux ein link auf deine kernelquellen ist. Letztere solltest du also gemerged haben.

Beschrieben sollte das alles eigentlich im Gentoo Handbuch sein, falls noch Fragen offen sind bietet sich eine google Suche zum Theme, wie kompiliere ich einen Kernel, immer an.

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass ich deine Ausdauer bewundere, dass ich aber wirklich das Gefühl habe, du solltest dich ersteinmal mit einer anderen Distribution auseinandersetzen und dann zu gentoo wechseln. Aber das musst natürlich du entscheiden, ich habe nur den Eindruck, dass das Ganze ziemlich frustrierend für dich ist und das auch nocht imho unnötiger Weise.

Trotzdem,

Viel Glück und (hoffentlich) Viel Spaß

----------

## cng

hier findest du alles auf deutsch..

schau dir auch die dokumente am ende dieser seite an. wenn du ins faq gehst, 

hast du unter dem punkt 1.1 instalation das thema "Mein Kernel bootet nicht (richtig), 

was kann ich tun? " der zeigt dir auf, wie du dein system mountest um den kernekl zu bearbeiten..

schau dir auch die andern dokumente an, die sind sehr interessant..

gruss michael

mann bin ich heute langsam beim schreiben..

----------

## pablo_supertux

make menuconfig ist nur für den kernel, und der befindet ich in /usr/src/linux.

Was nach der Anleitung unter /mnt/gentoo steht, ist der root pfad deiner neuen Gentoo Installation, wenn du von der LiveCD aus installieren willst, aber damit du den kernel backen kannst, musst du per chroot in die neue Installation wechseln.

----------

## andy2k4

@ cng vielen dank das "loadkeys de" funzt weist du auch wie man das einstellt das das immer so ist ???

@ralph danke ich versuche sogar durchzuhalten bis es leuft habe mir heute mal das büchel bestellt das mir hier empfohlen wurde und hoffe dadurch mansche dumme frage im keim zu ersticken *g*

----------

## cng

andy2k4, das steht in der doku...

du kanst es in der rc.conf anpassen

```
# nano -w /etc/rc.conf
```

suche dort den eintrag "KEYMAP"

und so sollte es aussehen KEYMAP="de_CH-latin1"

aber einfach mit der deutschen version..

gruss

michael

----------

## andy2k4

hm danke das muss ich wohl überlesen haben tststs blind halt

----------

## andy2k4

Ich wollte meinen Kernel re konfigurieren und habe 

Booten von der LiveCD, warten bis zum Login-Prompt

Zunächst mounten Sie alle Partitionen:

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

# swapon /dev/hda2

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

Dann chrooten Sie in ihre Gentoo Umgebung und konfigurieren den Kernel:

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update && source /etc/profile

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

Nun können sie alles an/abwählen, dass sie bei Ihrem vorherigen Versuch

falsch ausgewählt hatten. Dann beenden Sie menuconfig und kompilieren den Kernel:

# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

Nun können Sie ihre bzImage Datei über den alten Kernel kopieren:

# cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

Wenn Sie LILO benutzen führen Sie lilo aus -- GRUB Benutzer können diesen Schritt überspringen:

# /sbin/lilo

Nun verlassen Sie die chroot Umgebung und starten neu.

# exit

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc /mnt/gentoo/boot /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

das wie es in der FAQ steht gemacht und beim compilieren hat mir das programm volgenden fehler gemeldet

make: *** No rule to make target `bzimage`. Stop.

ich habe lediglich alle Netzwerkkarten ausgewählt umd meine Fehlermeldung wegzu bekommen was ist den hier passiert ???

danach habe ich mal rebootet und jetzt fährt er nicht weiter hoch da ist eine liste und ganz unten steht unabel to mount root fs on 03:03

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hat du schon emerge system gemacht?

Wie hast du sie Kernel sourcen runtergeladen? emerge was???

----------

## ian!

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> make: *** No rule to make target `bzimage`. Stop.
> 
> ich habe lediglich alle Netzwerkkarten ausgewählt umd meine Fehlermeldung wegzu bekommen was ist den hier passiert ???

 

make bzImage (großes "i")

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> danach habe ich mal rebootet und jetzt fährt er nicht weiter hoch da ist eine liste und ganz unten steht unabel to mount root fs on 03:03

 

Benötigte Filesysteme mit in den Kernel gebaut?

----------

## Earthwings

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit: Threadtitel von "Hilfe ich kriege das net hin und bekomme echt frust" umbenannt. Klingt einfach was freundlicher  --ian!

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Um noch was Produktives beizutragen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=122524

beschreibt (auf englisch) wie der Kernel panic beim booten beizukommen ist.

----------

## zielscheibe

Jetzt hat dieses How To auch noch einen passenden Namen!  :Laughing: 

----------

## andy2k4

hm ich habe wenn ich erlich bin ein paar probleme zu verstehen was die einzellnen teile im kernel sind und ich weis nicht immer wofür sie sind und diesen fehler den ich habe diese beschreibung habe ich auch nicht gefunden woher wisst ihr wozu da was gut ist in diesem make menuconfig   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## cng

ob es hier jeder weiss ??   :Laughing: 

zu jedem punkt wo du im kernel auswählen kannst, gibt es eine hilfe mit einer kurzen erklährung.

ich verfahre folgendermassen:

1. ich übernehme mal das was mir der kernel vorschlägt

2. ich wähle nur das an/ab bei welchem ich sicher bin, was ich mache

3. alles andere lasse ich so sein, wie es ist

ist vieleicht nicht das optimum, aber das kann man ja jederzeit wieder ändern/ergänzen

----------

## andy2k4

3. alles andere lasse ich so sein, wie es ist 

ist vieleicht nicht das optimum, aber das kann man ja jederzeit wieder ändern/ergänzen

Damit habe ich leider ein paar probleme und muss wohl daher nochmal von forne beginnen so wie ich das sehe habe ich meinen kernel zermalmt und weis leider nimmer wie es vorher war naja so lernt man es wenigstens   :Laughing: 

----------

## andy2k4

...can´t Load module 8139cp 

missing kernel or user module driver 8139cp

also ich bin streng nach vorgabe vorgegangen und habe den genkernel emerget und jetzt wüsste ich gerne ob ich den auch editieren kann mit make menuconfig und wenn wo ich da suchen muss um diesen treiber einzubinden ??? oder wie mache ich das im allgemeinen habe das noch immer nicht gefunden also das ich den kernel bearbeiten kann schon aber sobald ich was ender und ihr compilieren lasse steigt er beim compilieren aus und gibt einen fehler aus

----------

## cng

hmm ich bin ja auch nur ein anfänger..

wenn du das modul im kernel angewählt hast, musst du es dann nicht noch zusätzlich installieren.

zusätzliche module werden mit emerge installiert. also mit:

```
# emerge 8139cp
```

danach

```
# nano -w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4
```

trage hier folgendes ein 

```
8139cp
```

danach musst du noch dies ausführen

```
# modules-update
```

wie aber nun dein modul heisst?? es wurde glaube ich in diesem tread schon mal genannt

 :Exclamation:  falls obiges nicht (ganz) korrekt ist, möge man mich des besseren belehren   :Wink: 

----------

## andy2k4

# emerge 8139cp

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "8139cp"

!!!Error Calculating dependencies. Please correct.

hm was da falsch die bezeichnung das 8139cp oder wie ???

----------

## Derklopfer2k

Die Frage ist ersteinmal, ob Du den wirklich brauchst.

Das Modul 8139cp ist primär für Karten mit Realtek Chip 8139C/C+. Für die sonst üblichen Karten mit Realtek Chip 8139A/B sollte man nur den Treiber 8139tooverwenden. Es kommt z.B. vor, das wenn beide Module vorhanden sind, aber 8139too zuerst erfolgreich geladen wird, dass man dann diese von Dir beschriebene Fehlermeldung bekommt, wenn keine weitere Netzwerkkarte mit RTL 8139C/C+ Chip vorhanden ist. 

Gebe mal lsmod ein und schaue mal, ob da schon irgendwo 8139too auftacht und wenn ja, ob dein Netzwerk arbeitet (ifconfig -a  <- in der Liste müsste dann eth0 stehen).

Einstellen kannst Du das beim 2.6.5 Kernel (bei dem 2.4.x müsste das auch da sein, kann aber gerade nicht nachschauen):

Networking Support -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) -> Hier jetzt entweder Realtek RTL 8139 ODER Realtek RTL 8139 C+ anwählen.

Den Kernel dann neu erstellen wie im Handbuch unter 7.c. Standard: Manuelle Konfiguration ab Code Listing 37: Kompilieren des Kernels beschrieben ist. Eventuell mußt Du dann noch die Config des Bootloaders anpassen, da die manuelle erstellung ohne initrd auskommt.

Wenn Du den Kernel mit genkernel erstellst, dann genkernel --menuconfig eingeben und dann ebenfalls die Stelle raussuchen, wo die Module für die Netzwerkkarten stehen. Den Rest mach genkernel ja selber, nur die Config für den Bootloader muß manuell erstellt werden.

Ich würde mich für eine der beiden Methoden entscheiden und, wenn Du jetzt schon einen lauffähigen Kernel hast, diesen umbenennen und als zusätzliche Menüpunkt eintragen. Dann hast Du wenigstens einen Kernel der immer bootet, falls Du die Kernelconfig soweit verstellst, das der neue Kernel dann nicht mehr bootet.

----------

## andy2k4

cool du bist mein Held (ernst mein)

das funzt krass danke dir erlich   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *andy2k4 wrote:*   

> woher wisst ihr wozu da was gut ist in diesem make menuconfig    

 

Ich hatte früher mit suse (6.4) angefangen. Dort is ja das meiste vorkonfiguriert. Ich habe dann mir die kernel optionen angesehen und kontinuierlich dazu gelernt. Also das rausgeschmissen was ich nich brauche, bzw. das dazugenommen was ich wollte. Es ist schon ne schöne sache wenn man als Anfänger ein Allround-Kernel vor der Nase hat und dann seinen eignen kernel probieren kann ohne das wirklich was schief geht.

Aber auch Google, Freunde und unzählige Foren waren hilfreich.

----------

## andy2k4

Habe ein Problem bei 

```
emerge kde
```

```
make[2]: *** [paranoia.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/cdparaneua-3.9.8-r1/work/cdparaneua-111-alpha9.8/paraneua'

make[1]: *** [paranoia.o] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/cdparaneua-3.9.8-r1/work/cdparaneua-111-alpha9.8/paraneua'

make: *** [all] Error 2 

!!! ERROR: media-sound/cdparanoia-3.9.8-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 35, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

```

sound habe ich im kernel deaktiviert da ich keinerlei sound habe (auser dem pc speaker) was ist da das problem   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## spitzwegerich

Du musst mehr Zeilen von der Ausgabe posten, damit dir geholfen werden kann: Die auslösende Fehlermeldung soll mit dabeisein. Das sind wahrscheinlich so ~20 Zeilen.

----------

## andy2k4

Beim nechsten mal ich mache gerade einen neuen versuch diesmal mit stage1 und gentoo 2004.1 kernel 2.4.26 mal sehen vielleicht geht das ja besser solangsam bekomme ich ja übung darin *g*

----------

## Realmaker

Du brauchst aber nicht jedesmal ganz von vorne anfangen.

P.S.: Deutscher Meister wird nur der SVW, nur der SVW, nur der SVW *sing*

----------

## theche

grad bei so fetten emerges ist die option emerge --resume recht hilfreich, wenn sichs immer an einem (unwichtigen) paket aufhängt evtl auch kombiniert mit --skipfirst.

emerge [blabla] && halt fährt dir den rechner nach fehlerfreiem emergen runter...

----------

## andy2k4

naja ich habe irgendwas aus dem enlischen forum ausprobiert was die mir als tip für exakt dieses problem angepriesen haben aber das ging föllig daneben und er hat soviele Fehler ausgegeben das ich keine lust hatte 8-9 seiten fehlermeldungen zu posten das wollte ich euch und mir ersparen hab schon genug generft glaub ich deshalb neu wills doch nur schaffen das es leuft und wenn ich noch 100x neu installieren muss bis ich mein Ziel erreiche manschmal ist der weg das ziel   :Wink: 

----------

## andy2k4

Also ich habe es geschafft alles sogar kde mal hinzubekommen jetzt wüsste ich gerne wie ich sun java installiere (um ICQ2Go nutzen zu können) weis das jemand  :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  (bestimmt  :Exclamation:  ) und was muss ich eintragen das er startx jedesmal beim hochfahren automatisch einträgt das ich immer gleich ins kde gelange ???

----------

## spitzwegerich

Toll, dass es bis hierher geklappt hat!

Stell in der /etc/rc.conf

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"
```

ein, und mach ein

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

damit der KDM automatisch beim Booten kommt.

SUN Java:

```
emerge sun-jdk
```

Dabei gibt es zu beachten, dass aus Lizenzgründen du den Download selbst vornehmen, und die Datei dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles verschieben musst. Genaueres erzählt dir der obige ebuild-Befehl.

Danach musst du noch mit 

```
java-config
```

 auf SUN umstellen. Schau dir einfach die manpage von java-config dazu durch.

----------

## andy2k4

SUN Java: 

Code:	

emerge sun-jdk	

Dabei gibt es zu beachten, dass aus Lizenzgründen du den Download selbst vornehmen, und die Datei dann nach /usr/portage/distfiles verschieben musst. Genaueres erzählt dir der obige ebuild-Befehl. 

Danach musst du noch mit 

Code:	

java-config	

auf SUN umstellen. Schau dir einfach die manpage von java-config dazu durch.

emerge sun-jdk das habe ich gemacht aber den rest verstehe ich irgendwie nicht welchen download muss ich selbst durchführen ??? und welcher obige ??? ebuild befehl ??? hm steht das igendwo ??? hm trozdem danke das andere funzt nur das ich in kde unten nicht beenden kann sondern nur abmelden hm naja

----------

## Derklopfer2k

von einigen Paketen gibt es nur ebuilds, da die Rechteinhaber der Software etwas dagegen haben, das Gentoo die Dateien verbreitet. Das Java von Sun zählt auch dazu. Bei sowas muß man zuerst seinen Distfiles Ordner mit den entsprechenden Dateien ergänzen.

Wenn Du emerge sun-jdk ausführt, will er Dir bestimmt das sun-jdk-1.4.2.04-r1 installieren. Dazu musst Du aber zuerst nach http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html gehen, dort Dir unter "J2SE v 1.4.2_04  SDK" die Datei "j2sdk-1_4_2_04-linux-i586.bin" und unter "other Files" die Datei "jce_policy-1_4_2.zip" besorgen und beide Datein unverändert nach /usr/portage/distfiles verschieben.

Danach emerge sun-jdk ausführen und die Installation sollte klappen. Danach mit java-config die Java Umgebung auf SUN setzen.

----------

## ruth

hi,

@andy2k4:

am anfang hab ich gedacht: was ist denn das für einer....  :Wink: 

aber mittlerweile:

ich kann dich zu deinem durchhaltewillen nur beglückwünschen...  :Wink: 

die meisten hätten schon lange aufgegeben....

bleib dran, andy  :Wink: 

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Lenz

 *rootshell wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> @andy2k4:
> 
> am anfang hab ich gedacht: was ist denn das für einer.... 
> ...

 

dito

----------

## andy2k4

Danach mit java-config die Java Umgebung auf SUN setzen.

Schön hm & gut hm aber wie ????? wenn ich java-config aufrufe kommt etwas das mir mitteilt das da noch was fehlt habe aber schon soviel probiert nur nichts geht java-config [SUN] usw aber das geht net wie meinst du das  :Question: 

P.s.

THX an

rootshell & Lenz

Und sorry wenn ich am anfang etwas ASSI war   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## andy2k4

Habs gefunden ist ja sogar dokumentiert zwar für ein anderes Java aber egal war blos wie so oft mal wieder zu blind naja habs ja noch entdeckt *freu* so jetzt ist mein nechstes verlangen pppoe und router funktion das soll mal ein router werden der als hauptinternet serv pc dienen soll aber wenn mal (recht häufig) besuch kommt sollen die mit ihren schlepptops auch ins netz kommen als dhcp funktion währe auch wünschenswert gibbet dazu auch ne doku naja mal sehen

----------

